# is pg harming my cats(8)



## Moerse Rooikat (22/1/18)

hi all i have just came across this have a read and tell me what you think 
https://ecigarettereviewed.com/will-vaping-pg-e-liquid-harm-my-cat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (22/1/18)

Very interesting! Great find. I'm not too worried because I've been vaping for years without upsetting my cat. He went for blood tests not too long ago and after being exposed to dense vapour for around 3 years he still had no health issues. He's 17 so he'd probably be very sensitive to it if that were the case.

Thanks though, I'll definitely blow the vapour away from kitty during cuddles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Very interesting! Great find. I'm not too worried because I've been vaping for years without upsetting my cat. He went for blood tests not too long ago and after being exposed to dense vapour for around 3 years he still had no health issues. He's 17 so he'd probably be very sensitive to it if that were the case.
> 
> Thanks though, I'll definitely blow the vapour away from kitty during cuddles


17 yrs.young,that's incredible. Glad to har he's in good health.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

